# Whats the Best Camera $500 Can Buy?



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I want a camera with good mega-pixels and good zoom, our 5mp Olympus was the best when it came out for $500 now it just sucks- no zoom, out of focus most of the time. So, gimmie some ideas so I can make one appear under the christmas tree this December 25th.


----------



## Jorywlu (Oct 11, 2005)

I suggest fuji, I bought a Fuji S20 Pro this summer for $500 Canadian and that was new. It is suppose to be an SLR, but I would would say it is the best digital quality I have seen, but does not compare to some of the SLR's. Mind you it cost 25% of the cost of an average SLR, I have played around with it, The videos are clear, smooth, sharp, and have amazing sound recordings, also, 6 megapixiles and 10x zoom. I have taken pictures when it was raining outside and the camera can catch each drop clearly and smothly, And when looking at it on the computer, it looks better then High Definition.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I dont think you have given us enough information on the type of camera you are looking for.

For example:

1. SLR or standard
2. What's more important to you - zoom or camera size
3. Are you married to a particular type of memory standard


I am very happy with my Sony.


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

I suggest the Canon PowerShot G6. good cam for the money.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Agree with above posts. Need more input. Size, weight, D-SLR or standard are important purchasing criterias.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

A DSLR at a $500 price point is not going to happen folks, unless you're willing to look at a used 3mpx Canon D30 with no lens.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Size, doesn't matter, its not for carring around. Doesn't matter about the type of memory it uses. SLR cameras are pretty expensive. Digital is the best for me. Ummmmm, this good?


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> Size, doesn't matter, its not for carring around. Doesn't matter about the type of memory it uses. SLR cameras are pretty expensive. Digital is the best for me. Ummmmm, this good?


Yes, the Canon Powershot S2 IS looks good as long as you don't want to do a lot of low-light photography.
I would recommend going to Steves-digicams and doing some homework. He has an in-depth review of this camera on the site.


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

www.dpreview.com is also a must for digital camera research and insight.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I bought Sony DSC H1 the other day, Dell had some coupons and I think it was 10% off plus $60 off $500 (82JMMHN1GRWXLZ it probably expired) so the camera was under $400. 
I'm still waiting for delivery so I can't comment based on my experience but from what I read Cybershot DSC H1 is very close to Canon's Powershot S2 IS and I hope I didn't make a mistake since it's my first Sony digicam. I actually liked the pictures from DSC H1 better than from S2 IS. I liked that it's able to record 12 min of quality video on a 1GB card compared to only 8 for Canon but if you plan on making movies Canon let's you zoom during video recording. 

If you need a camera that does it all then look at mentioned Canon, Sony and Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ5K. All have fast focusing lenses with 12 x optical zoom with image stabilization, full control of exposure settings and let you record high quality video.


----------



## ProV1 (Oct 13, 2003)

$500.. i'd get the canon SD500 & 1GB SD card.. the best compromise of function & style/practicality/ease-of-use


----------



## 85mm (Sep 2, 2005)

Cliff3 said:


> A DSLR at a $500 price point is not going to happen folks, unless you're willing to look at a used 3mpx Canon D30 with no lens.


stretch the budget a little and you can get the nikon d50 for $565. but you'll need a lens too. the 18-70mm dx lens can be found easily for $225 used. it's a great starter lens and will beat any point and shoot out there. i got the d50 when my d2h was in repair. the d50 is an incredible camera for the price especially at high iso levels. be careful if you start trying to get the 'best' images though. the lenses can get expensive fast.

some from the d2h (haven't had a chance to shoot cars with the d50 yet)


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

A few pics I took with my Nikon D50. The lens is a cheap one from my old film camera, and I'm an amateur, so don't judge the camera by my shots.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

85mm said:


> stretch the budget a little and you can get the nikon d50 for $565. but you'll need a lens too. the 18-70mm dx lens can be found easily for $225 used. it's a great starter lens and will beat any point and shoot out there.


 While I agree, and the 18-70 is a good lens and can be found for $200 or so new on e-bay (presumably gray market), you've just about doubled the budget.

edit: also, $650 is the cheapest D50 body only price I see from any e-tailer with whom I am interested in doing business. I will admit I am fairly conservative in that regard however.


----------



## 85mm (Sep 2, 2005)

Dawg90 said:


> A few pics I took with my Nikon D50. The lens is a cheap one from my old film camera, and I'm an amateur, so don't judge the camera by my shots.


using old lenses is fun. love the performance package wheels on the wagon.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

85mm said:


> using old lenses is fun. love the performance package wheels on the wagon.


Yeah, saw a bunch of those wagons in Europe with ZHP wheels and also the ZHP aero kit.


----------



## 85mm (Sep 2, 2005)

Cliff3 said:


> While I agree, and the 18-70 is a good lens and can be found for $200 or so new on e-bay (presumably gray market), you've just about doubled the budget.
> 
> edit: also, $650 is the cheapest D50 body only price I see from any e-tailer with whom I am interested in doing business. I will admit I am fairly conservative in that regard however.


it is a pretty big stretch but it opens up a lot more possibilities for anyone that wants more play room. i got hooked as many others have quickly spending way more than i expected on the hobby. for me, it was one of the few past times i could pursue that's family friendly.

i'm a big fan of used nikon lenses because they hold their value real well. i bought the 18-70 lens for $200 and sold it for the same price three months later. that was for a usa model too. i'd avoid grey market nikon gear unless it's a cheap, simple prime because nikon usa won't repair them if something does happen. keh.com is the way to go for used lenses.

i got my d50 from butterfly.com. i've purchased from them before and even got the rebate process so i know they are legit. only downside is you have to call and say no a few times. they are not pushy and send everything 2nd day air for ground prices. if you don't want to deal with the call, buydig/beachcamera includes a 1gb card for $650 and have a good reputation. just check resellerratings.com. if anything was wrong with the camera, i'd deal with nikon direct. to me, it wasn't worth paying an extra $100+ for the convenience of local service.

not that i'm a big fan of the e90, but here's one from yesterday . . .


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

I love the panning sequence! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I bought my D50 from Butterfly also. They are fine, just give you a big sales pitch on overpriced accessories. Say no to all.


----------

